# AMD VEGA!



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 13, 2017)

*Amd vega vs nVIDIA 20 series!*

I know its not out yet, there are no solid information about it yet, but I am opening this thread because I am getting excited with its day to day increased Hype!

I currently have a 1060GTX, which I need to give [ahem ahem..return] it to my brother this weekend, and so I've been looking for a graphics card now. The sure shot option for me is to get a 1070GTX, but all the Vega hype is restricting me to just go ahead and buy it. I read somewhere (I don't remember where) that the top variant would perform somewhere between 1070 and 1080, but yeah, nothing can be said for sure.

It is scheduled to be released in this quarter only (Q2 2017). I would request you guys to share any updates on Vega here if you happen to come across any 

Thanks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2017)

There is no 1060GTX or 1070GTX. Your brother lied to you. 




Spoiler



Bit of OCD here. 
Don't name the cards as you see fit




Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## takop (Apr 13, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> I know its not out yet, there are no solid information about it yet, but I am opening this thread because I am getting excited with its day to day increased Hype!
> 
> I currently have a 1060GTX, which I need to give [ahem ahem..return] it to my brother this weekend, and so I've been looking for a graphics card now. The sure shot option for me is to get a 1070GTX, but all the Vega hype is restricting me to just go ahead and buy it. I read somewhere (I don't remember where) that the top variant would perform somewhere between 1070 and 1080, but yeah, nothing can be said for sure.
> 
> ...


Don't give...don't be stupid like me...wait for the Vega 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2017)

I think Vega will be below GTX 1080 perf wise. Yea, not even Ti.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There is no 1060GTX or 1070GTX. Your brother lied to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sorry, I didn't get it (m stupid?!..lol)


----------



## gta5 (Apr 13, 2017)

Big Vega will easily be above Gtx 1080

1080 die size is 314mm , whereas most people estimating die size of vega chip that raja was holding is 450-475 mm+ atleast

now how much  behind or close to 1080ti is anyone's guess as no solid info or leak is available.. but above 1080 is  certain

in any case they will offer a far better performance/price .. whether that benefit comes to india or not remains to be seen..

and their is the freesync advantage as well.. 

Nvidia did not cut the price of 1070 too much ( from 380 $ to 350 $)  , after vega they might reduce the price further to around 320$ gtx 970's price  ..  So there is that as well..

buying a new gpu now above 1060/480 class is a bad move

Keep your hype low though , AMD/internet is master at hyping things up and then disappointing..  

Ryzen has been the only exception since past 6-7 years...

So wait for benchmarks !!


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 18, 2017)

lol, different perceptions!
Update: I just saw this: NVIDIA to launch next-gen Volta-based GeForce in Q3 201

nvidia is planning to launch its 20 series cards (GTX 2080 etc.) in the next quarter, this year itself!!
Damn, things are going to get rough!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2017)

GTX 2060 vs RX 580 hype


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2017)

Any concrete date when it is going to launch?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 18, 2017)

[MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION] No man, just Q3. Well, I am going to wait for Vega and then 20 series before buying a new card. Can you?


----------



## supergamer (Apr 18, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> GTX 2060 vs RX 580 hype



Single 2060 will probably be faster than 2 580s in CF


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> [MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION] No man, just Q3. Well, I am going to wait for Vega and then 20 series before buying a new card. Can you?



Thanks. What is series 20? I guess I will have to wait now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 19, 2017)

supergamer said:


> Single 2060 will probably be faster than 2 580s in CF



howaboutno.rar


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2017)

RX 580 is higher clocked RX 480. Still on polaris.


----------



## gta5 (Apr 19, 2017)

^^

The "New 1060 " is also an old 1060 with a higher clocked speed (8 vs 9 Gbps )

speculation is that they re-branded on request from System builders


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 22, 2017)

*cdn.meme.am/cache/instances/folder704/500x/71756704.jpg


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 5, 2017)

UPDATE: There has been a leak of details from DRM update for linux, submitted by AMD which looks like the hardware specs. of VEGA:

14nm process node
4 shader engines
4,096 stream processors
12.5 TFLOPS / 25 (FP16) TFLOPS
64 render output units
256 texture mapping units
8 hardware threads
2,048-bit memory interface
8GB High Bandwidth Memory 2 (HBM2)
And here are the specs for a Radeon RX 480 graphics card:

14nm process node
4 shader engines
2,304 stream processors
5.8 TFLOPS / 5.8 (FP16) TFLOPS
32 render output units
144 texture mapping units
4 hardware threads
256-bit memory interface
8GB GDDR5 memory
Source: AMD Radeon RX Vega Specs Leaked In Linux Patch - Features 4 Shader Engines, 256 TMUs & 64 ROPs 

Looks like AMD is going for neck to neck against nVIDIA's 1080 - 1080ti cards! 
Hope to see the VEGA series in reality very soon!


----------



## ico (May 5, 2017)

I hope they do. GPU industry needs some competition.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 8, 2017)

MAY 16!

is the day AMD has selected for revealing their new line of graphics cards
source: AMD Taking The Covers Off Vega, Navi & Zen+ On May 16th

Decision day for some of us who are looking for a new card.

UPDATE: It is not product launch, just a discussion on long-term CPU & graphics roadmaps for 2017 including Vega etc.


----------



## 89praveen (May 8, 2017)

Hii... friends.
Look Vega will be definitely be in top teir for AMD gpu lineup..I doubt it would beat 1080ti...but it will be a solid competitor to gtx 1080 ...and we all know how good AMD's pricing are...
And their software updates. R great too.... Vega could be game. Changer as it will take full use of vulkan API...also note that Vega will be a first gpu to come with HBM2 memory..its a big deal ...
Furyx still competes good against 1070..it's only being bottleneck as it has 4 GB of HBM memory..
 Monopoly is not good for us .consumers
May Vega be a game changer for AMD..

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 6, 2017)

Yaar ye Vega kab ayega?


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Yaar ye Vega kab ayega?


Aayega toh mehanga hoga.

GTX 1050 Ti, RX 470 and RX 580/GTX 1060 are the current choices at 12K, 15.5K and 21K respectively.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Yaar ye Vega kab ayega?


 
I know I started this thread, and I was very excited for its release, but I've given up now and bought GTX 1060 for myself : GTX 1060 or 1070?

I know there was a time when I recommended you to wait for Vega before buying the graphics card, but now I think otherwise. If you are in a need of mainstream card (1080p gaming), you should not wait and get GTX 1060 or AMD 570/580. The primary reason is that there are a lot of things going in graphics card space. Technologies are being invented and companies are pushing for better VR experience, affordable 4k gaming, optimized DX12 support etc. which are currently in nascent phase. I believe there are going to be very good mid-tier cards, capable of all these things, in near future (like couple of years from now) which would be on par with high-end cards of current generation. I had the budget to go for GTX 1070 instead of 1060 but I am not seeing any point of shedding extra on high end cards at this time, as I anyways game at 1080p. 
Vega is going to be costly, targeted for higher resolutions. As AMD already has RX 580 to compete with GTX 1060 in the market for 1080p gaming space, I don't think any of the Vega cards would be from the space segment. They all going to be high end cards only.
If you are into >1440p gaming and have good budget, you should wait for Vega. Else, I think its better to get 1060 or 570/580.


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> They all going to be high end cards only.


Eventually AMD will retire Polaris high end cards and bring Vega across the range. But when? that I don't know. Just hoping it won't take years.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 7, 2017)

nac said:


> Eventually AMD will retire Polaris high end cards and bring Vega across the range. But when? that I don't know. Just hoping it won't take years.



Definitely looks like it, but it surely will take time (at least an year) because they have just released RX 500 series. They can't just throw it away within months, unless they face terrible sales performance which I don't think is the reality.


----------

